# Ovulation PAIN!



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi girls

I've just ovulated for the 1st time on my 1st cycle of clomid, scan showed i had a 2cm follicle ready to pop. think i actually ovualted on xmas eve/xmas day

but i've had so much pain from it, my left ovarie is very painfull and my boobs are sooo sore. 

Is this normal? my doctor said it would be painfull as i've never ovulated before but its becoming a little much, i've been fine the last few days but just started doing some housework and had to sit down it was so severe

x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Flossey* I know its hard but see the pain as a positive thing hun-I have it every month and find it very reassuring that things are working down there. My boobs go sore after i ovulate and the nurse told me that that is caused by the progesterone-again another really positive thing  Hope you get your BFP hun


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, my boobs are very sore mainly nipples and pain on left ovarie is sore off and on I'm just worrying but that me lol

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi girls...

I'm with you's on the ovulation pain 
Mine is also very sore. Times I jump with the stabbing in my right side. Boobs never really sore through my cycle's. Don't know why not... 

I use a hot water bottle to ease my pain


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hails

It's not so bad now. im 6 dpo now but my boobs are killing me still and ever so constipated. sorry for TMI
xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

The 2ww I love it.... I check every symptom I have lol
I still haven't ovulated yet. I'm on cd 15 2day.... My fertility monitor is high for past five days so I'm near peak. 

I never get sore boobs... It's a good sign! I would know something was up if my boobs hurt.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Wishing you both luck ladies, hope you have a lovely New Years eve, let 2012 be our year


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hails, I hope it's a good sign but not getting hopes up. 

Fairhope, same to you xxxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

will say a pray for you, hope its a good sign.

i had so much pain last night in my right ovary, i thought it was another cyst but doing a bit of reading online i think it was mittelschmerz. my monitor is showing high fertility at the minute. think im near ovulation.. pain has left me today.


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

I hope you ovulate and can time bms xxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

hi girls

thought i would update

I had day 21 bloods and apparently i didint ovulate with a level of 15 this was said by my doctor and not the clinic. the clinic said i was with the 18mm foillicle

I've since came on AF which is good news as its come natrually and not induced as before

xxxx


----------



## butterfly56 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Flossey
Hope you don't mind me butting in. Our signatures are quite similar, I'm 27 and have had a 99% diagnosis of PSO from my doctor. I was on the pill for 11 years and came off a year ago, I don't ovulate, my AF is incredibly light almost non existent and my cycles are very short. I've just started 50mg of Clomid given by my GP while i wait to be referred to a fertility clinic. Had my 21 day blood test on Thursday (day 11 for me) so get the results on Wednesday, my progesterone on my blood test was only a 2 before the clomid so it will be interesting to see if its higher. I don't think Ive ovulated though coz Ive been doing home OPK ;(
If i havent will start 100mg when Af arrives, which should be thursday.

So with PSO have you not been having periods? is that why your on provera as well? How long have you known you've had PSO?

Reading the other replies, I've never have sore boobs and only once had about an hour of discomfort in ovary area, almost wish i did so at least id think something was working as it should.
Enjoy the rest of your weekend girls 
xxxx
Hails- i hope you ovulate and i too hope 2012 is the year for all of us!!!!


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

hiya butterfly56  welcome 

thanks for your comment. reading your treatment.. have you started your clomid yet?
im on cd 21.. my basil body temperature showing i ovulated on cd 19 but my clear blue fertility monitor on its 12th high day..no peak yet. going to keep at the bms just in case lol


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Butterfly56

Your welcome to butt in lol

Yes we do seem to mirror our fertility problems

I've had pcos for 2 yrs now but it's very mild.

I actually have now ovulated, my blood test results was 15 and my GP got it wrong, clinic confirmed it the other day, i have af's now but hadnt before for 9 yrs due to the contraceptive depo injection.

I had my 1st af in october then medicated one in Dec and Jan af came on its own, more than likely im being regular from now on because of clomid which is fantastic, so although my 1st cycle of clomid didnt get me preg this time it made me ovulate and give me an af

I'm very suprised your doctor gave you clomid before being seen by your fertility clinic as docs dont normally give them out anymore.

I dont have provera anymore only had it in dec.

Feel free to ask me any questions as i can understand with us being in the SAME boat

xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hails

You must be so frustrated being on clomid for so long? have they said why you havent got pregnant yet? you've been on it so long didint think you could be on it that long?
xxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Stupid doctors   this is my last month. I don't want no more clomid. Trying myself next month if don't conceive this month... 
It's been really hard on it  the year went in like a blink of an eye tho. 

They don't know why I ain't got pregnant yet  me either...


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hails

so what happens next hun?

IVF? 


x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Oi injections... I'm on the waiting list at present.
We are going to pay for one treatment to see how it goes. 800 per cycle... Sore on the pocket lol

They won't put me on the waiting list for ivf to I try oi injections... 

X


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

you have to pay for injections?

do they not come on the NHS?
xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm on waiting list on nhs it's a year at minute  don't want to wait that long...
We will try one cycle to see if any luck  
I hope so any way ... Even better hope I'm preg this month  xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

have fingers and toes crossed for you

xx


----------

